# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Downhillstrecken im Ruhrpott

## TimTim

Wollte mal Fragen ob jemand im Ruhrgebiet ein paar Downhillstrecken kennt, so im raum Bochum, Witten, Hattingen.

Hoffe mal das hier irgendjemand aus meiner Gegend rumirrt, der vielleicht ein paar strecken kennt. Mir ist bis jetzt nur Kalwis bekannt.

----------

